# Cluster in packet tracer



## cisco3211 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have 2 routers connected in cluster with serial dte link. screen: http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/4519/jajajt.jpg
Cluster is locked. I need to draw a topology of Internet cluster, but i don't know how to discover whats is in it, because i don't have set ip


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry drawing didn't make any sense to me.

What do you mean by "internet cluster"? How are you defining "cluster"?


----------



## cisco3211 (Jan 16, 2011)

i meant cluster=cloud on the pic


----------

